# 186 PMSOL Priority processing experience — Developer Programmer



## Rahulkg007 (Sep 22, 2019)

Sharing my experience so it will be useful to others.

My. application was submitted for 186 Direct Entry Stream (DE), developer programmer, on 24th Sep 2020, with the help of migration agent. I received the nomination approved by 25th Sep in less than a day. Later, I needed to go through required tests; but, Victoria medical was paused due to strict lockdown so that I couldn't go for tests. I went through the medical on 7th Nov, and received the grant on 12th Nov. There was hardly any waiting period, and I was expecting a couple of months at least to get the grant.

The processing time was significantly less, around 1-2 days, for PMSOL list and employer-sponsored visas as per new priority processing.


----------



## ramcharan (May 23, 2020)

@Rahulkg007 

Thanks for sharing your experience. Do you know if the priority processing is only for codes in the PMSOL list, or generally for all employer sponsored 186 visas?

I also have another question - I am about to submit the 186 application next week. All my original documents are in India. Do we need to have the original copies with us here? I am currently onshore.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ramcharan said:


> @Rahulkg007
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experience. Do you know if the priority processing is only for codes in the PMSOL list, or generally for all employer sponsored 186 visas?
> 
> I also have another question - I am about to submit the 186 application next week. All my original documents are in India. Do we need to have the original copies with us here? I am currently onshore.


You don’t need original documents
As long as you scan them in colour, it’s good enough
Cheers


----------



## Rahulkg007 (Sep 22, 2019)

ramcharan said:


> @Rahulkg007
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experience. Do you know if the priority processing is only for codes in the PMSOL list, or generally for all employer sponsored 186 visas?
> 
> I also have another question - I am about to submit the 186 application next week. All my original documents are in India. Do we need to have the original copies with us here? I am currently onshore.


In general, the 186 will be in normal order; however, if the occupation falls in 17 identified categories then it will be a priority.

From Immi website:
_Employer sponsored nomination and visa applications with an occupation on the PMSOL will be given priority processing. All other skilled occupation lists will remain active, but the PMSOL occupations will take priority. _

Priority Migration Skilled Occupation List


----------



## iskapalli (Nov 25, 2020)

Rahulkg007 said:


> In general, the 186 will be in normal order; however, if the occupation falls in 17 identified categories then it will be a priority.
> 
> From Immi website:
> _Employer sponsored nomination and visa applications with an occupation on the PMSOL will be given priority processing. All other skilled occupation lists will remain active, but the PMSOL occupations will take priority. _
> ...


----------



## Sv01 (Jan 9, 2021)

Rahulkg007 said:


> Sharing my experience so it will be useful to others.
> 
> My. application was submitted for 186 Direct Entry Stream (DE), developer programmer, on 24th Sep 2020, with the help of migration agent. I received the nomination approved by 25th Sep in less than a day. Later, I needed to go through required tests; but, Victoria medical was paused due to strict lockdown so that I couldn't go for tests. I went through the medical on 7th Nov, and received the grant on 12th Nov. There was hardly any waiting period, and I was expecting a couple of months at least to get the grant.
> 
> The processing time was significantly less, around 1-2 days, for PMSOL list and employer-sponsored visas as per new priority processing.


Congrats mate, My experience is slightly different.


*186 DE 261312 Developer Programmer - Onshore, VIC*
*Company Nomination Approved:* 8 Oct 2020
*PR Submitted:* 17 Nov 2020 (1+1 dependant)
*Additional Document for Nomination requested - *_Medical + Evidence of Spouse relationship_*: *20 Nov 2020 (56 days to reply)
*Medical:* 23 Nov 2020
*Medical Cleared:* 27 Nov 2020
*Additional Documents for nomination Submitted: *1 Dec 2020
*Visa Status: *Further Assessment (since 1 Dec)
*Grant:* _Waiting_


----------



## Rahulkg007 (Sep 22, 2019)

Sv01 said:


> Congrats mate, My experience is slightly different.
> 
> 
> *186 DE 261312 Developer Programmer - Onshore, VIC*
> ...


Your application seems similar to mine. The only difference is the dependent part, and I'm assuming that could be the reason. Other than this there could be reasons like employment period or the employer profile or pay — I'm just thinking out loud for the possibility. 
After completing your documentation, there is a waiting for 41 days, which is fine. One of my friend went through the same before COVID era, and his grant was done in < 3 months. Just wait for the grant because the timeline is still short. 

My case was exceptional which I've never heard before from anyone.


----------



## Sv01 (Jan 9, 2021)

Rahulkg007 said:


> Your application seems similar to mine. The only difference is the dependent part, and I'm assuming that could be the reason. Other than this there could be reasons like employment period or the employer profile or pay — I'm just thinking out loud for the possibility.
> After completing your documentation, there is a waiting for 41 days, which is fine. One of my friend went through the same before COVID era, and his grant was done in < 3 months. Just wait for the grant because the timeline is still short.
> 
> My case was exceptional which I've never heard before from anyone.


Thanks mate


----------

